# Nuova Simonelli Oscar II.



## Coffee_Chemistry (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey hey,

pretty sure I have made up my mind now.... Im going to hold off and wait for this model to come out sometime this January from Elektros! It will allow me to save up a little more money and it does look like an amazing machine for the price it is! It seems to have everything that the first Oscar needed.

Just wanted to thank the people that made me aware of this machine from my wanted thread and to see if anyone else is buying this when it comes out? Cant wait!


----------



## caliban (Jul 13, 2011)

Coffee_Chemistry said:


> Hey hey,
> 
> pretty sure I have made up my mind now.... Im going to hold off and wait for this model to come out sometime this January from Elektros! It will allow me to save up a little more money and it does look like an amazing machine for the price it is! It seems to have everything that the first Oscar needed.
> 
> Just wanted to thank the people that made me aware of this machine from my wanted thread and to see if anyone else is buying this when it comes out? Cant wait!


I'm in the exact same position as you - pretty much decided to get the new one!

We have two old Oscars, one very old (bought shortly after it came out, still working but a bit wheezy despite regular service) and a newer one (5 years old, better filter holder than the original) which has always had a slight tendency to spring a leak at the bottom (which no one's been able to diagnose) but works very well; when it's in for service (as now) the old one fills in.

Neither's quite 100% though. Was thinking of replacing the 15+ yo one with a new one; but the news (thanks to this Forum k of the Oscar II is well timed. I can't wait.

Can't find it available anywhere in the UK yet though. Do give us the head's up if you find it's available; I'll do likewise.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

caliban said:


> I'm in the exact same position as you - pretty much decided to get the new one!
> 
> We have two old Oscars, one very old (bought shortly after it came out, still working but a bit wheezy despite regular service) and a newer one (5 years old, better filter holder than the original) which has always had a slight tendency to spring a leak at the bottom (which no one's been able to diagnose) but works very well; when it's in for service (as now) the old one fills in.
> 
> ...


Elektros.it is Italy based but ships here. The chap there is helpful according to reviews on here. Hope that helps.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

It looks so much better than the mark 1 version, very similar to the Musica. If I was NS I would be worried about cannibalising sales of the Musica.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone of you posters have bought the item? I noticed that the item from elektros.it uses a Schuko plug. Would this have any long term effect if I use schuko plug with an adapter for typical UK plugs?


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

Send them an email to check... The fella's name is Gianni.. he's a top bloke. Have corresponded with him on and off for a good many years.

Address it thus... [email protected] ... for the attention of Gianni.

Had I not gone for my current machine the new Oscar was high on my list (having owned the previous one - supplied by Gianni - for a very long time).


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

DevonStan said:


> Send them an email to check... The fella's name is Gianni.. he's a top bloke. Have corresponded with him on and off for a good many years.
> 
> Address it thus... [email protected] ... for the attention of Gianni.
> 
> Had I not gone for my current machine the new Oscar was high on my list (having owned the previous one - supplied by Gianni - for a very long time).


Thanks, @DevonStan this gives me some peace of mind when purchasing.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

One thing that confuses me about this machine. Its a hx. Thry usually require a cooling flush but this only has the programmable buttons so how is it getting down to brew temp without the ability to cool flush?


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

My understanding was the machine can easily be used in manual mode... to be honest I've forgotten exactly what the procedure is as it's a while ago but I was reassured at the time.


----------



## heyhan (Aug 9, 2015)

Robbo said:


> One thing that confuses me about this machine. Its a hx. Thry usually require a cooling flush but this only has the programmable buttons so how is it getting down to brew temp without the ability to cool flush?


According to this video you can press the button a second time and do a manual cooling flush that way:


----------

